# Cockapoos and health issues..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been quite concerned about the number of Cockapoos I've read about on this and other forums that have/are suffering serious health conditions. This has got me wondering if our lovely breed is not that robust or is it that I am just more aware of them as I am mainly on poo sites??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Turi!!!! I feel a spread sheet coming on....we could gage all the different health issues...

Lady has had bouts of Colitis.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That would be interesting to find out. We have plain sailing with Weller ( so far) I hope it continues but there does seem to be quite a few poos with various health issues on this forum and I guess others. 
I think the new register under construction by Mandy could help show the bigger picture, if people add their dogs to it. I really hope people will.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Colin 
I think we have been unlucky! 
i would say in the main this cross breed is robust and the health issues experienced are predominantly viral so can effect any breed of dog.
I know Hip Dysplasia is unusual in a breed so small and I have accepted that the breeder had taken all the right steps to produce healthy puppies - Treacle was just genetically unlucky!
Fussy eating is a definite trait - methinks this is down to manipulation and their super intelligence!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> That would be interesting to find out. We have plain sailing with Weller ( so far) I hope it continues but there does seem to be quite a few poos with various health issues on this forum and I guess others.
> I think the new register under construction by Mandy could help show the bigger picture, if people add their dogs to it. I really hope people will.


Absolutely, Karen, the database will an invaluable tool for just that kind of thing, as long as we have enough people who will be included on it.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> That would be interesting to find out. We have plain sailing with Weller ( so far) I hope it continues but there does seem to be quite a few poos with various health issues on this forum and I guess others.
> I think the new register under construction by Mandy could help show the bigger picture, if people add their dogs to it. I really hope people will.


CCGB are just finalising information to be collected for a Cockapoo GB database and that will include health issues so we can start to look for and track significant trends in relation to all aspects of cockapoos. Once the survey goes live, a link will be posted on ILMC and I hope as many of you as possible will contribute information about your 'poos so we can build up and share a substantial resource.


----------

